# DTV does NOT want HR20-700 back



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

I cancelled service and was sent a box for the SD receiver but after talking with them today they do not want the above receiver back. Any suggestions as to what I might do with it?


That's DTV not DYV


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You really can't do anything with it. You can't sell it, it's still leased. Only thing is to have it recycled.


----------



## yall2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Grippy said:


> I cancelled service and was sent a box for the SD receiver but after talking with them today they do not want the above receiver back. Any suggestions as to what I might do with it?
> 
> That's DTV not DYV


Get it in writing that they don't want it back. Or you might get charged.
:nono::eek2:


----------



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

Can I crak it and format the HD for computer use?

I asked for an e-mail confirmation was told she hasn't that ability but would make case notes. Think I gotta trust them

Thanks


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

When I canceled my service they didn't want my HR21 back so I'm not surprised they didn't want your hr20. It has been long enough since I canceled that I'm confident they didn't and won't charge me a non return fee but they did tell me the same thing.

As far as using the HD something else I seem to remember reading somewhere that they use some obscure feature to basically lock the drive to that dvr but I could be wrong. But even if they don't what do you want with a small, 300gb or less drive, that has been running constantly for years and is probably going to fail?

I just stuck my HR-21 in the box in the garage in case I ever want to return as I've read it could only be reactivated on your own account. I'll probably recycle it next time there is a handy and free electronics recycling.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

evan_s said:


> When I canceled my service they didn't want my HR21 back so I'm not surprised they didn't want your hr20. It has been long enough since I canceled that I'm confident they didn't and won't charge me a non return fee but they did tell me the same thing.
> 
> As far as using the HD something else I seem to remember reading somewhere that they use some obscure feature to basically lock the drive to that dvr but I could be wrong. But even if they don't what do you want with a small, 300gb or less drive, that has been running constantly for years and is probably going to fail?
> 
> I just stuck my HR-21 in the box in the garage in case I ever want to return as I've read it could only be reactivated on your own account. I'll probably recycle it next time there is a handy and free electronics recycling.


Your local Best Buy should have a free recycling center.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

www.directv.com/recycle
If you put it in a box they'll print off a label for it...just slap that label on and drop it off for shipping. Or you can drop it off at any electronics recycling place.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I wouldn't use the drive for anything. It's several years old, has been constantly running and in terms of being used in a computer, small.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Grippy said:


> Can I crak it and format the HD for computer use?
> 
> I asked for an e-mail confirmation was told she hasn't that ability but would make case notes. Think I gotta trust them
> 
> Thanks


You mean you want to use a 300GB drive that could be almost 7 years old?


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Sell it on eBay. That's what I did with mine. It's yours now. No longer on lease. I got $100 for it.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

If you are one of the few of us around who do actually own our receivers you can keep it in case you want to reauthorize it in the future. Or, you can sell it and the new owner can get it authorized.

However, if you leased the receiver and sell it on e-bay DirecTV won't authorize it for use.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a few old owned receivers. Mostly SD. But I keep em around I never know if I might need one.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Tom_S said:


> Sell it on eBay. That's what I did with mine. It's yours now. No longer on lease. I got $100 for it.


If it was leased, you can't do that. Just because they don't want it back does NOT mean it's yours and you can sell it. It can only be activated on your account.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

texasbrit said:


> If it was leased, you can't do that. Just because they don't want it back does NOT mean it's yours and you can sell it. It can only be activated on your account.


An argument could be made that it is abandoned property and is now yours.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Yeah you can call it yours all you want the point is nobody else can activate on their account.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

raott said:


> An argument could be made that it is abandoned property and is now yours.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

You're right, an argument could be made! And that's all it would be.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

JBv said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> You're right, an argument could be made! And that's all it would be.


Meaning?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

raott;3204234 said:


> Meaning?


Meaning you can argue all you want or make all the excuses, but it well get you nowhere as you can't sell it because it's leased, and only can be reactivated on OP's account.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

Sometimes even though the reciever is leased, directv does not want it back because of product obsolesence or that particular model gave them problems.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

acostapimps said:


> Meaning you can argue all you want or make all the excuses, but it well get you nowhere as you can't sell it because it's leased, and only can be reactivated on OP's account.


Wasn't looking to make an excuse for anyone. Was simply asking for an intelligent discourse on why the basic property law doesn't apply to Directv.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I would advise caution in asking DirecTV about any 'previously enjoyed' receiver anyone might be looking at to add to their account.

Had a CSR tell me a particular H20 was fine for activating, but after wasting a heap of time finalizing a deal and setting up installation appt, the card department would under no conditions send a new card for the H20. Tough situation, and I would not wish it on someone else.

Recounted story to an 'official' D* tech and he claimed he would be able to get it working on another account. Might see him on a big install Friday, I'll have H20 in the truck and ask again.


Having recounted that for a residential situation, conversely, on the business install side, I've had several units from upgraded (residential) installs I wound up with, that D* happily activated on a nursing home head end system, and they even reactivated the access cards that were in the boxes.

None of those have be HD boxes, they were SD non DVR units. Got the feeling D* realizes uprating commercial accounts is, as Martha says, a good thing.

As for the OP, pretty safe recycling an HR20, but I sure hate seeing D* units with OTA capability chucked. Argh!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> If it was leased, you can't do that. Just because they don't want it back does NOT mean it's yours and you can sell it. It can only be activated on your account.


Unfortunately, you can sell the leased receivers on eBay. It's done every day. I get instant notifications every time a 24 is put on eBay and most of them are leased and their accounts have money owed on them and they get sold. I've bought a couple really cheap 24s just to get the power supplies.

eBay does nothing to stop this. Gotta check the RID#s or Serial#s (something new) with the Access Card folks to determine whether it is leased or owned.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Plus you have to hope that the box you actually get matches the numbers you were given to check....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Plus you have to hope that the box you actually get matches the numbers you were given to check....


Yeah, there's that too. And you can't rely on eBay to make it right.

Rich


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

raott said:


> Wasn't looking to make an excuse for anyone. Was simply asking for an intelligent discourse on why the basic property law doesn't apply to Directv.


It does. It's abandoned property, which means it's finders keepers.

It's not leased anymore -- it's "previously leased". It's owned. So you can do whatever you want with it -- it's perfectly legal. That's why eBay doesn't stop their sale.

Now, DirecTV has a policy in place where they don't allow owned but previously leased receivers to be activated. Legally, D* probably shouldn't be able to do this because owned is owned (unless the receiver is so old that D* doesn't support it anymore). But it comes down to how much time and effort you want to spend arguing with or suing D* to activate an almost obsolete receiver.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bobcamp1 said:


> It does. It's abandoned property, which means it's finders keepers.
> 
> It's not leased anymore -- it's "previously leased". It's owned. So you can do whatever you want with it -- it's perfectly legal. That's why eBay doesn't stop their sale.


eBay doesn't stop the sales of leased 24s or any other model. Their enforcement of their own rules is pitiful.

Rich


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

texasbrit said:


> If it was leased, you can't do that. Just because they don't want it back does NOT mean it's yours and you can sell it. It can only be activated on your account.


Yes you can. It's now yours. I verified with DirecTV when I removed it from the account. You can do what you want with it. I sold it no problems.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Rich said:


> eBay doesn't stop the sales of leased 24s or any other model. Their enforcement of their own rules is pitiful.
> 
> Rich


True. Usually the wronged party has to notify eBay a couple of times before they'll take it down. In eBay's defense, with so many transactions, they're not going to catch _all_ of them. Buying anything used is _caveat emptor_.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Sure you can do whatever you want with it, but you should be careful selling it to someone else. Like has been said before, DirecTV will not ativate these receivers on anyone else's account.

Think about it, if they did it could end up costing them a lot of money. You sold your HR20 to someone else. He activates it on his account. Two weeks later he calls DirecTV and tells them it's broken, so they send him a replacement for free (or $20 for shipping). They don't want the HR20 back so he sells it to his buddy. His buddy activates it and then 2 weeks later calls DirecTV and says it's broken. They send him a replacement for free. He sells it to his buddy ..........

When DirecTV says they don't want it back and you can do whatever you want with it they mean you can keep it, throw it away, recycle it, shoot it with a shotgun, launch it into space with a catapult, etc. They do not want you selling it to someone else, unless it is just to use for parts.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

While the "abandoned property" rule might apply to title, I think it is stretch to think that it applies to activation for service. True, the "abandonded" HR20 may now "belong" to you, and you can do whatever you want with it, DirecTV is under no obligation to activate it for anyone. The act of abandoning it says that they have declared the unit to be at "end of life" and of no significant value. What units they activate is, and always has been, a matter of their discretion. They *could* even refuse to activate receivers that have always been "owned" if they change hands. That they do activate them is a good thing, but I don't see any contractual obligation or implied warranty on their part to do so. When you purchase a "non-leased" device DirecTV is not a party to the transaction, and so there is no guarantee, express or implied, that is conveyed along with the device.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Beerstalker said:


> Sure you can do whatever you want with it, but you should be careful selling it to someone else. Like has been said before, DirecTV will not ativate these receivers on anyone else's account.
> 
> Think about it, if they did it could end up costing them a lot of money. You sold your HR20 to someone else. He activates it on his account. Two weeks later he calls DirecTV and tells them it's broken, so they send him a replacement for free (or $20 for shipping). They don't want the HR20 back so he sells it to his buddy. His buddy activates it and then 2 weeks later calls DirecTV and says it's broken. They send him a replacement for free. He sells it to his buddy ..........
> 
> When DirecTV says they don't want it back and you can do whatever you want with it they mean you can keep it, throw it away, recycle it, shoot it with a shotgun, launch it into space with a catapult, etc. They do not want you selling it to someone else, unless it is just to use for parts.


Look, I explicitly asked about selling it, or giving it away. They said, it's yours to do what you want. I sold it on ebay, the buyer requested a new card and activated it, no muss no fuss.

Again to the O.P. sell it on ebay for a quick $100.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Actually I was very happy to hear they did not want it back, since I cracked it open the first month I had it and threw a 750GB drive in there. I sold it modified as well.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Diana C said:


> While the "abandoned property" rule might apply to title, I think it is stretch to think that it applies to activation for service. True, the "abandonded" HR20 may now "belong" to you, and you can do whatever you want with it, DirecTV is under no obligation to activate it for anyone. The act of abandoning it says that they have declared the unit to be at "end of life" and of no significant value. What units they activate is, and always has been, a matter of their discretion. They *could* even refuse to activate receivers that have always been "owned" if they change hands. That they do activate them is a good thing, but I don't see any contractual obligation or implied warranty on their part to do so. When you purchase a "non-leased" device DirecTV is not a party to the transaction, and so there is no guarantee, express or implied, that is conveyed along with the device.


If the HR20 is end of life, why did D* recently give it a software update? If it has no significant value, why can people sell it for $100?

The reason they don't want to activate previously leased units is for profit only. Not that that's a bad thing, as they are a for profit company, but let's not sugarcoat it.

D* doesn't want ANY owned units period. It wants to take the depreciation of its leased units as a tax write off. The more owned units there are out there, the less leased units there must be.

However, it's illegal to not provide an option to buy a box. So D* offers an outrageous price to buy the box, coupled with the policy of activating as few of them as it possibly can, and also by charging an additional service fee for each owned box that just so happens to match the lease fee. FYI, most of this behavior is illegal for cable providers, but the FCC has temporarily waived enforcement of these laws for DBS systems for now.

I totally agree that abandoned property laws does NOT apply to the service -- the previous service was cancelled and no longer exists. However, D* is dangerously flirting with the FCC. They have to be careful not to make them angry.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It gets updates because it shares a lot of code with the other units. The H20 doesn't really get updates (other than maybe some small fixes) because it was quite different from the other devices, didn't support the new GUI etc. They don't give out R22s anymore, but those get updates as well.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> It gets updates because it shares a lot of code with the other units. The H20 doesn't really get updates (other than maybe some small fixes) because it was quite different from the other devices, didn't support the new GUI etc. They don't give out R22s anymore, but those get updates as well.


So all those boxes you mentioned are still supported as well, and it should be possible to activate any of them. Not only do they work, but most of them are still getting software updates. That's not EOL behavior at all -- in fact it's quite the opposite. It's not like the old EPG boxes, which simply won't work as designed in the near future.

Besides, the easy remedy for D* is to ask for all its boxes back regardless of age and not abandon any of them in the first place.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

So if somebody has a HR20 and wants to re-activate it they won't be charged a monthly lease fee?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It is possible to activate any of them, if they were not leased models that had already been tied to an account. The only ones that cannot be activated on a new account even owned are boxes that don't have an RID or EPG units.

Any active box will have a monthly fee except for the primary.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

inazsully said:


> So if somebody has a HR20 and wants to re-activate it they won't be charged a monthly lease fee?


They won't be charged a monthly lease fee, but they will be charged a monthly additional receiver fee.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

We had a Genie and client installed on 02/26/13. The tech took the HR20-700 and the R15. I asked about keeping the HR20 and using at my mother's house. (She has an HDTV in her bedroom, but is connected to an SD box). I was told they were retrieving them.


----------



## jimstick (Feb 5, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> We had a Genie and client installed on 02/26/13. The tech took the HR20-700 and the R15. I asked about keeping the HR20 and using at my mother's house. (She has an HDTV in her bedroom, but is connected to an SD box). I was told they were retrieving them.


He lied. D* does not want them back. What he did was take it and sold it to some other unsuspecting idiot that now has a new boat anchor.

It is true you can buy it, sell it, shoot it with shotgun, or shoot it into space, but what you CANNOT do is activate it on someone else's account.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimstick said:


> He lied. D* does not want them back. What he did was take it and sold it to some other unsuspecting idiot that now has a new boat anchor.


Not true at all. Techs are supposed to recover all receivers regardless if DirecTV wants them or not. Once a receiver is swapped, that receiver now goes to the tech's inventory and must be returned to the warehouse where it would be disposed appropiately


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

They did not send a box for my first HR20-700 and I suspect they won't for my second.
As I understand it they won't even issue a card for the HR20's that are sold to second parties anymore.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bobcamp1 said:


> True. Usually the wronged party has to notify eBay a couple of times before they'll take it down. In eBay's defense, with so many transactions, they're not going to catch _all_ of them. Buying anything used is _caveat emptor_.


Thing that gets me is that D* doesn't do anything about it either.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Sure you can do whatever you want with it, but you should be careful selling it to someone else. Like has been said before, DirecTV will not ativate these receivers on anyone else's account.
> 
> Think about it, if they did it could end up costing them a lot of money. You sold your HR20 to someone else. He activates it on his account. Two weeks later he calls DirecTV and tells them it's broken, so they send him a replacement for free (or $20 for shipping). They don't want the HR20 back so he sells it to his buddy. His buddy activates it and then 2 weeks later calls DirecTV and says it's broken. They send him a replacement for free. He sells it to his buddy ..........
> 
> When DirecTV says they don't want it back and you can do whatever you want with it they mean you can keep it, throw it away, recycle it, shoot it with a shotgun, launch it into space with a catapult, etc. They do not want you selling it to someone else, unless it is just to use for parts.


I just sold a deactivated 20-700 and called ACT and made sure it could be activated. It was listed as owned and I was given the go-ahead to sell it. I did own it for several years. I don't think you can do that with a leased unit unless it was on your account in the first place and you just want to reactivate it.

Apparently, the sale and activation worked or you'd be hearing about it... :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Diana C said:


> While the "abandoned property" rule might apply to title, I think it is stretch to think that it applies to activation for service. True, the "abandonded" HR20 may now "belong" to you, and you can do whatever you want with it, DirecTV is under no obligation to activate it for anyone. The act of abandoning it says that they have declared the unit to be at "end of life" and of no significant value. What units they activate is, and always has been, a matter of their discretion. They *could* even refuse to activate receivers that have always been "owned" if they change hands. That they do activate them is a good thing, but I don't see any contractual obligation or implied warranty on their part to do so. When you purchase a "non-leased" device DirecTV is not a party to the transaction, and so there is no guarantee, express or implied, that is conveyed along with the device.


That makes sense. As usual.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inazsully said:


> So if somebody has a HR20 and wants to re-activate it they won't be charged a monthly lease fee?


You still have to pay the mirroring fee. I think that's what you meant.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

armophob said:


> They did not send a box for my first HR20-700 and I suspect they won't for my second.
> As I understand it they won't even issue a card for the HR20's that are sold to second parties anymore.


They still issue the cards for the 20-700s. When I sold the 20-700 a couple weeks ago we both checked.

Rich


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

My guess is the reason DirecTV doesn't want you to ship them back is it ends up costing them money.

Say it costs DirecTV $10 to ship an empty box to you, and then $20 to ship the box with the receiver back to them. Then they have to pay another $5 to ship it from their warehouse to the recycling company (cheaper cause they probably ship pallets at a time). That means they just spent $35 getting the receiver to the recycler. If the receycler only pays them $20 then they just did a bunch of work and ended up losing $15. That doesn't make sense so they just tell you to do whatever you want with it (meaning throw it away, recycle it, etc.).

However if you already have a tech at your house, that tech can take the receiver back with him to his warehouse. It then goes on a pallet with other dead receivers that get shipped back to DirecTV for refurbishing or recycling, maybe that costs them $5/unit to ship. Then they put that old receiver on another pallet that goes to the recycler and that costs them another $5. So now they just spent $10 to get the receiver to the recycler, and the recycler paid them $20, so they ended up making $10 off it.

Obviously the numbers here are probably not accurate, but the theory is. Plenty of companies do similar things. For example Monoprice, which a lot of us here use for cables etc. If you have an issue with one of their items a lot of the time they tell you just to throw it away or recycle it, and they send you a new one. That's because it would cost them more money to have you ship it back to them then it does to just send you a new one.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok



Rich said:


> They still issue the cards for the 20-700s. When I sold the 20-700 a couple weeks ago we both checked.
> 
> Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

raott said:


> An argument could be made that it is abandoned property and is now yours.


You've made a connection between DIRECTV not wanting you to send it back and "abandoned" that probably doesn't exist.

They're policy says they're supposed to recover the smart card in any event.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

harsh said:


> You've made a connection between DIRECTV not wanting you to send it back and "abandoned" that probably doesn't exist.
> 
> They're policy says they're supposed to recover the smart card in any event.


I'm using the common law connection. What is your definition?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> My guess is the reason DirecTV doesn't want you to ship them back is it ends up costing them money.
> 
> Say it costs DirecTV $10 to ship an empty box to you, and then $20 to ship the box with the receiver back to them. Then they have to pay another $5 to ship it from their warehouse to the recycling company (cheaper cause they probably ship pallets at a time). That means they just spent $35 getting the receiver to the recycler. If the receycler only pays them $20 then they just did a bunch of work and ended up losing $15. That doesn't make sense so they just tell you to do whatever you want with it (meaning throw it away, recycle it, etc.).
> 
> ...


I wonder if anyone at D* thinks as you do. I wouldn't be surprised if someone is running around their headquarters with a copy of your post saying, "Take a look at what this guy says, it really makes sense!" :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

armophob said:


> Ok


I have to admit I was really shocked. I was of the opinion that they would be classified as leased, but the sale was done and I've heard no complaints from the buyer, who is a member of this forum and would surely have said something.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

harsh said:


> You've made a connection between DIRECTV not wanting you to send it back and "abandoned" that probably doesn't exist.
> 
> They're policy says they're supposed to recover the smart card in any event.


I've got a lot of access cards that I've notified them about and have not gotten any feedback about them. I've also got a 22-100 that I deactivated the beginning of last December and no recovery kit.

Rich


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Rich said:


> I wonder if anyone at D* thinks as you do. I wouldn't be surprised if someone is running around their headquarters with a copy of your post saying, "Take a look at what this guy says, it really makes sense!" :lol:
> 
> Rich


I formerly worked for a defense contractor, and I can assure you the above scenario would NEVER happen there, LOL.

As for D*, I'll withhold judgment.

:eek2:


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

My old *HR20* receiver is currently being used as a "step" at my back door. I recently had a stroke, and needed a "step" to safely exit my house. After looking around my garage for a suitable, steady, whatever, I decided my HR20 would be a perfect "step".


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

raott said:


> I'm using the common law connection. What is your definition?


What specific case are you citing as your "common law connection"?

Common law, by defintion, demands that a trial has been conducted and a verdict rendered (and not overturned). There's lots of common law regarding leasing that applies to the lessee, but we're talking about a "forfeiture" by the lessor and that's a whole different can of worms.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rich said:


> I've got a lot of access cards that I've notified them about and have not gotten any feedback about them. I've also got a 22-100 that I deactivated the beginning of last December and no recovery kit.


It is never a good idea to confuse DIRECTV policy with DIRECTV practice. It is a good idea to prepare for either situation and monitor the bill for a few months to be sure.

You know how they so love using the term "up to" in their terms and conditions, fee definitions and advertising claims.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

harsh said:


> It is never a good idea to confuse DIRECTV policy with DIRECTV practice. It is a good idea to prepare for either situation and monitor the bill for a few months to be sure.


Have no fear of me trusting D*. That 21-200 can sit on a shelf forever as far as I'm concerned. As for the access cards: They don't take up much space and they can sit in the drawer in a bag forever too.



> You know how they so love using the term "up to" in their terms and conditions, fee definitions and advertising claims.


I do.

Rich


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

texasbrit said:


> If it was leased, you can't do that. Just because they don't want it back does NOT mean it's yours and you can sell it. It can only be activated on your account.


So should the OP start charging them storage fees? The statements "They don't want it back" and "You're not allowed to sell it or dispose of it because it isn't yours" seems to be at odds with one another. If you don't own it, they need to retrieve it.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

adam1115 said:


> So should the OP start charging them storage fees? The statements "They don't want it back" and "You're not allowed to sell it or dispose of it because it isn't yours" seems to be at odds with one another. If you don't own it, they need to retrieve it.


Oh the OP can totally dispose of it or recycle it. D* will even tell him to dispose of it or recycle it. It just can't be activated on another account if it changes hands.


----------



## steelgtr (Feb 4, 2007)

Can it be re-activated on the same account?


bob


----------



## supermod38 (Jan 16, 2013)

yes, it can be re-activated on the original account,


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

JBv said:


> Oh the OP can totally dispose of it or recycle it. D* will even tell him to dispose of it or recycle it. It just can't be activated on another account if it changes hands.


Oh god, how many times do I have to say this. It can be sold, activated on another account, whatever. It is now considered "owned" not leased. Jeez louise. I know because I have done it!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Tom_S said:


> Oh god, how many times do I have to say this. It can be sold, activated on another account, whatever. It is now considered "owned" not leased. Jeez louise. I know because I have done it!


As have I.

Rich


----------



## Jbdaws (Aug 4, 2016)

Tom_S said:


> Oh god, how many times do I have to say this. It can be sold, activated on another account, whatever. It is now considered "owned" not leased. Jeez louise. I know because I have done it!





Rich said:


> As have I.
> 
> Rich


I realize this thread is old but I have a question about this. I have an hr34 that directv didn't want back. I had it for around 3 years works fine it's just a little sluggish, so is it considered owned now or leased? If I wanted to sell it am I free to do so?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Jbdaws said:


> I realize this thread is old but I have a question about this. I have an hr34 that directv didn't want back. I had it for around 3 years works fine it's just a little sluggish, so is it considered owned now or leased? If I wanted to sell it am I free to do so?


Even if they don't want it back, it's leased.

I don't think I've heard the words "just a little sluggish" describing it lately


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jbdaws said:


> I realize this thread is old but I have a question about this. I have an hr34 that directv didn't want back. I had it for around 3 years works fine it's just a little sluggish, so is it considered owned now or leased? If I wanted to sell it am I free to do so?


I'd be a little leary about selling it or getting rid of it. Wasn't that long ago that we thought many models didn't have to be returned and now they do.

Rich


----------



## Jbdaws (Aug 4, 2016)

dpeters11 said:


> Even if they don't want it back, it's leased.
> 
> I don't think I've heard the words "just a little sluggish" describing it lately


Rofl 


Rich said:


> I'd be a little leary about selling it or getting rid of it. Wasn't that long ago that we thought many models didn't have to be returned and now they do.
> 
> Rich


You guys are right if anything I'll try and salvage the hard drive down the line


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jbdaws said:


> Rofl
> You guys are right if anything I'll try and salvage the hard drive down the line


Yeah, far too many different things being said by D* CSRs to trust anything they say. Stick it on a shelf somewhere. If nothing happens in a year or so, then dump it.

Rich


----------



## Jbdaws (Aug 4, 2016)

Rich said:


> Yeah, far too many different things being said by D* CSRs to trust anything they say. Stick it on a shelf somewhere. If nothing happens in a year or so, then dump it.
> 
> Rich


They wanted the card only, were supposed to send me a return envelope to send it back. This was almost a couple weeks ago never got anything.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jbdaws said:


> They wanted the card only, were supposed to send me a return envelope to send it back. This was almost a couple weeks ago never got anything.


I have several access cards sitting in a cabinet waiting for envelopes...been there for quite a while. I also have a couple HRs that await boxes. I gave up on calling them.

Rich


----------

